# Freerider Buchholz, Tostedt und Umgebung!



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2008)

So, hier soll dann mal eine neue Heimat für alle Freerider, Downhiller und Dirtjumper aus Buchholz und Umgebung (fürs Erste wohl nur Felix, Pascal und mich) entstehen.
Verabreden Quatschen oder was auch immer.
Heute haben wir beim Spot in der Sandgrube, die Absprungkante des Drops begradigt und befestigt.


----------



## Trap (27. April 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So, hier soll dann mal eine neue Heimat für alle Freerider aus Buchholz und Umgebung (fürs Erste wohl nur Felix, Pascal und mich) entstehen.
> Verabreden Quatschen oder was auch immer.
> Heute haben wir beim Spot in der Sandgrube, die Absprungkante des Drops begradigt und befestigt.



und Malte hat zum schluss noch ein Schlambad genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (28. April 2008)

Moin, komme ausharburg, wollte nur mal bescheid geben das diesen Sonntag allgemeines freeriden in Lüneburg "steinhöhle" sein soll...wen wetter gut ist darf dort gerne auch gegrillt werden.....hoffe viele leute werden anwesend sein...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. April 2008)

Ich kann da leider nicht.


----------



## Trap (28. April 2008)

moin kan leider nicht!
was für teileverkaufst du?


----------



## Felix89 (28. April 2008)

hm lüneburg ist so weit weg ohne auto....
gibts da denn ordentlich was zu fahren?

@Trap: wo wohnst du in tostedt? evtl kann man sich ja mal treffen, bzw wir können zusammen nach buchholz fahren. hab morgen meine letzte schriftliche prüfung. danach gehts rund  
evtl kennen wir uns ja sogar  
ICQ: 152114933


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. April 2008)

Bin Samstag für jeden Spaß zu haben. Schlagt was vor, aber nicht vor 13:00.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2008)

War wieder ganz lustig heute. Neuen Spot angefangen fahrbar zu machen. 1. Drop ist fertig (siehe Fotoalbum).


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreier Beitrag zum "Freddrücken"


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2008)

Kannst auch gerne mitfahren...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Montag bin ich mit den Hamburgern unterwegs, aber anonsten kann ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (10. Mai 2008)

MOIN.....wollte nochmal ne ansage machen das morgen in Lüneburg action angesagt ist,los solle es gegen 13.00 uhr am Bahnhof Harburg gehen mit der Bahn nach Lüneburg..sind dort so gegen kurz nach halb 2 dann...bis so gegen sechs denk ich.....wer bock hat bitte melden bei mir unter der nummer 0170/8608958...wäre cool wenn wir ein paar mehrleute sein könnten also schoner raus und gas geben morgen
Angesagt ist FREERIDE,auch für hardtails denke ich...
Gruß Collin


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts mit morgen Buddeln aus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2008)

Nochmal ich! Wenn jemand Lust hat: Werde mich die Tage an einen neuen Track machen. So mitn paar Sprüngen, Anliegern usw.


----------

